# Fin Injury



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, my P is furious all the time. Likes to attack himself for hours on end. Waking up today I discovered a bent top fin causing him to swim at a 45 degree angle. Here are some pictures. What does everyone think ? I'll post a picture eventually.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool bro we'll be waiting for that pic so we can check it out


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Best I could do really, I had this happen to one of my goldfishes fins on the side. It basically cripples him and he swims on a slant.. anything I could do ?

Will be uploading a video soon enough


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm really missing something here... but I really don't see what you're talking about.

Looks fine to me...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

That does sound and look normal my rhom used to do that all the time but hey maybe if you post the vid we can take a closer look?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

The video turned out crap, the first picture, he swims like that on the slant all the time. There is a bend in the top 2 lines of his fin if you look closer at picture 3.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That should not affect the way he swims. He may be swimming like that from light coming in from a window. Most fish will swim on a slant when they have more light coming in on one side and less light on the other.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He looks fine to me man, just normal Elong behavior for the most part!!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

lol my pirhana does that all the time... when i first got him i thought he was just "special" My girlfriend got me him, and i usetoo tell her... babe the pirhana you got me is retarded cant swim straight.... at first i thought he was sick, and just had problems.. but after comming on here and finding out its perfectly normal.. doesn't mind me anymorelol... but i didnt tell my girlfriend the truth.. she still thinks hes a retarded special pirhana xD


----------

